# ribbonfish



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

anybody still catching em?


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

We didn't catch any friday night, but they bite so lightly and it was pretty rough, so we may have just not caught any for those reasons.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man id sure like to load up my freezer with em

i tried to catch some the other night but kept getting catfish :banghead


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

what exactly are ribbonfish, and how do you catch em?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

they are the primo king bait but are ugly as hell, very mean looking

i use a small piece of cutbait ona circle hook with 12lb 7strand


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

check out this monster ribbon. that would be scary to pull up to the side of the boat.

http://www.floridasportsman.com/HowTo/0502130/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats an oarfish, not a cutlassfish (ribbonfish). I imagine it would work with about 100 stinger hooks along it.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ehh you might could get away with 94 stingers


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

pm me if you guys have any that are hand caught and prefozen i would like to buy some of them from you for next year.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *billin (10/22/2009)*pm me if you guys have any that are hand caught and prefozen i would like to buy some of them from you for next year.


Hand caught????? Have you seen their teethes????? LOL

ascooler water arrives, I'll fill thebox with them things if you want...they're like remoras under the lights...

Jimmy


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well i sure havent seen many lately.. there was a bunch a few weeks ago


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I caught a ribbon fish that was 5ft. 4inches long once. I sent it down at a deepwater oil rig and hung something giant on it.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

They will be back when it gets COLD and the water temp drops on down....and they will be destroying my gulp....Grrrrrrr......Damn ribbon fish....Here is a pic of some from last December


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i bet you can make a killing off them bastards to us king fisherman


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *reelthrill (10/23/2009)*I caught a ribbon fish that was 5ft. 4inches long once. I sent it down at a deepwater oil rig and hung something giant on it.


are you sure it wasnt a leg of the rig? :moon


----------

